# Hi Everyone!  I passed Muay Thai: 1st test today!



## Bangis (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello, I'm fairly new to the boards.  I live in North Carolina and train in Muay Thai.  For those who are familiar with Thai Boxing Association of America, I passed my first test today earned my Pra Jiads!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT . Congratulations on your test :asian:


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done and welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome, and good job.


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT and CONGRATS...


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome to MT and congrats

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## usmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk and congratulations on your test!


----------



## crushing (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome!  Congratulations on passing your test.


----------



## Bangis (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I hope everyone's had a great day today.  Also, my baby daughter rolled over by herself for the first time, and laughed while she did it.  pretty exciting.


----------

